# Single woman - donor info required



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello all i am new to this board so here's a little history. i'm 34 and have hydro have lap & dye next Friday which should give me a few more answers they have advised 95% of tubal removal. Anyway ex partner and i are on the IVF list only have a year to wait but have now split up after 9 years together too much pressure from life in general i guess (partner had no fertility issues). 
My question is where can i get info on getting a sperm donor in Scotland or is this not possible? I have been reading some posts but getting confused by differences in the info in them. 
Will i have to come off the IVF waiting list as it is me thats the problem anyway does the NHS pay for sperm donors. 
Is it better to go abroad - was planning on doing this if i ever had to pay for IVF anyway?
Sorry to bombard you all with questions its just i don't know where to start looking for info on this never thought i would need to! 
I know i am not that old but do feel like my chance has gone now to meet someone else and go through all this again so this would be the easiest option for me can anyone point me in the right direction?

thanks


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Rossie

I'm sorry that you have split from your partner and are having to think about going it alone. I know where you are coming from with the worry that you might not meet someone else and feel the need to forge ahead with ttc as a single women. I was 34 when I started my journey and wasn't prepared to waste any more of my declining fertility whilst I found and got to know someone to the point that I was prepared to bring a child into the world with them. That doesn't mean that I intend to remain single but hope that someone will accept me and my child (hopefully) as a package inthe future.

I'm not sure as I live down south but all that I've heard about donor sperm in Scotland seem to indicate is worse up there than it is down here - which is pretty dire! I think Ninewells recruit their own donors and I think one of the Glasgow hozzies do too. I've also heard of a new private clinic which has been set up in Glasgow - I don't know if they are recruiting? I would say you'te best bet is to go to the HFEA website - www.hfea.gov.uk and do a clinic search. You'll then have to ring around to get the latest updates from them.

Regarding the NHS waiting list, I think this will come down to your PCT - I don't think that they will fund the sperm donor element of your tx however, you may still be able to get the funding because you have proven infertility and have already been approved for IVF. As a rule funding isn't available to single women (in spite of the press reports) but it's always worth a try especially given your ttc situation.

Going abroad is definitely an option to consider and is something I am now considering myself. Not all clinics will deal with single women but sperm is more readily available overseas however donors do remain anonymous. There is a wealth of information on the tx abroad thread on here. It might be worth checking out http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

We have a single women's thread on here as well and you would be welcome to join us. We have ladies on there who are going through different methods of ttc with donor sperm including one who has been abroad. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=58343.msg954546#new

Good luck with whatever you decide to do and I hope to see you on our single womens thread sometime!

Lou
X


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Rossie,

I too am a single woman ttc. I looked into treatment in this country but for a number of reasons i decided to opt to go overseas for my treatment. It would be great if you could get your treatment on the NHS  so good luck. I would suggest you call and ask. I am sure you don't want to wait on the list only to be told that they will not treat you on the NHS. If you go private you will not have to wait long. Clinics often have waiting lists for sperm so you may want to get on that list too.

I can echo what Lou has said you are welcome to come and join us on the single woman's thread when ever you  want to.

Good luck

Mikle


----------



## little1 (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks very much for your replies i will pop onto that board and check out the HFEA website too thanks very much for taking the time to reply


----------

